# Help me? :P



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I sat out last week, but just can't do that this time ^_^ So can you help me choose the pic for the contest?


























































(The last two are taken on different days, shockingly. Aiya is just REALLY attracted to the thermometer, LOL)


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I love the first one!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I do too, lol. It captures her so perfectly  I also like the others, though, hence the issue =3


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

The first one for sure!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

First, second, or fifth ferrrr sure!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The 1st or 5th.


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

first one.


----------



## FishyFishy321 (Jan 27, 2011)

the last one suits him


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

Second one -- the dark blue fish, front on!


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

i like the one of her "kissing the rock"


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

i love the rock kissing one...should get a still from the video you have of Chiiya loving those rocks though...that was adorably hilarious


----------

